# Struts: bei action immer ein Result nötig?



## 7bkahnt (13. Jul 2010)

Hallo Leute,
vielleicht könnt ihr mir weiter helfen.
Ist es nicht irgendwie möglich beim Klick auf einen Button keine action auszulösen?
Ich will durch Klick auf einen Button per js nur ein popup öffnen, ohne aber eine action auszuführen.
Wenn ich aber keine action angebe, kommt der Fehler "no action defined for...."


----------



## gman (13. Jul 2010)

Hi,

das einfachste wird wohl sein, einen einfachen Input-Button (HTML) zu nehmen. Da du ja
anscheinend an der Stelle nicht die Unterstützung von Struts benötigst, lass es doch einfach
weg 

[XML]<input type="button" name="buttonName" value="Button ohne Struts" onclick="<dein Javascript-Kram"/>[/XML]


----------



## 7bkahnt (14. Jul 2010)

Joa stimmt. Top Idee eigentlich.
Aber irgendwie klappt es noch nicht so recht.
Ich habe jetzt folgenden "button" bzw eigentlich ein Bild, was aber durch die Klasse buttons, wie ein button aussieht wenn man drüber fährt und durch onclick ja auch eine Funktion aufgerufen wird:


```
<s:form name="Informationseingabeform" theme="s2e2e">
...
<input  type="image"  src="../PVV/bilder/abbrechen.jpg" title="Abbrechen" onclick="window.close();" style="margin-top:10px; margin-left:3px;" class="buttons"/>
...
...
</s:form>
```

Es sei dazu gesagt es ist ein popup. Und mit dem Drücken dieses Buttons soll dieses geschlossen werden.
Normalerweise müsste er ja direkt schliessen und nix weiter ausführen.
Er schliesst zwar auch, aber er führt immer die zuletzt ausgeführte action nochmals aus.

Hat da jemand einen Rat?

EDIT:
Ah jetzt funktionierts. Hab das <img>-tag verwendet.
Also lags irgendwie daran dass das input-tag wahrscheinlich immer nen submit abschickt in der form.


----------

